# Out of control pup



## WadeismyHERO (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a 5 month old Yellow Lab named Kota. She loves to chew up just about everything. One thing that seems strange is everytime she has something in her mouth (chew toys, bumpers, etc.) she rips her head side to side tearing whatever it is in her mouth into pieces. Even when we are out and she is retrieving for me with a bumper she will bring it back, run around me and then start whipping it from side to side. Any advice on how to get her to stop? I can only imagine what she would do if it were an actual duck or pheasant.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=40477

read this especially the hold stuff


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

As Bobm posted that will cure your problem if followed.


----------

